# Tearing up pee pads



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Sachi has decided that pee pads are great fun to tear to shreds  Anyone else have this issue and what to do about it? 

Every time she starts tearing at them I distract her with a more appropriate chew toy but the minute my back is turned she's back at the pee pads. *sigh*


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a Ugodog with the pads inside it, so he can't get at them. There's no way Brody would have left the pads alone.

http://www.ugodog.net/


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say it would always be a safe bet if you bet on a Havanese shredding versus not shredding a piddle pad.


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah...she also discovered a passion for paper towel tubes and any scrap of paper she happens to come across. On walks outside anything like gum wrappers, used scratch tickets, random bits of mail and receipts...anything paper or paper-like she grabs it like it's a hot dog, lol


----------



## ringoblack (May 3, 2012)

Yes, our hav loved to shred paper piddle pads when she was a puppy. We switched to a washable reusable synthetic fabric pad--and no more shredding. Got them from Petsmart, but I'm sure other pet stores and online will have them. The brand we purchased was "PoochPads." BTW, get two so one can be washed while the other is available for use. They come in about 3 different sizes too.


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

The reusable pads look like a great idea...challenge for me is I don't have a washer/dryer in my apartment, so I can't do a quick small load of pee pads, and it costs $$ to do laundry. Collecting enough soiled pee pads to do a load would be a bummer, lol


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
I've only had my puppy since last Saturday but this pad holder has paid for itself already:
Amazon.com: Iris Training Pad Holder, Regular: Pet Supplies


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the disposables are like kleenex and toilet paper; if it is paper:shred it. I'd go with washable, a ugodog or litter.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I get my pee pads at petsmart and I bought the holder there also. Started when she was a puppy and I have never had a problem. Whimsy is 2 1/2 and is a pee pad trained indoor potty hav.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha, my Otis has been known to claw at the grate on the ugodog, til he can get a hold of the pee pad. He does fine as long as we are home with him. He is not left alone with it too much. lol He is doing better now that he is older. But, the ugodog has been great for him. I sometimes just use a pad for him now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mirafi said:


> The reusable pads look like a great idea...challenge for me is I don't have a washer/dryer in my apartment, so I can't do a quick small load of pee pads, and it costs $$ to do laundry. Collecting enough soiled pee pads to do a load would be a bummer, lol


Also, quite a few people have reported that dogs easily confuse washable cloth pee pads with scatter rugs, and start peeing on scatter rugs too.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

misstray said:


> I use a Ugodog with the pads inside it, so he can't get at them. There's no way Brody would have left the pads alone.
> 
> http://www.ugodog.net/


This.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

leg71 said:


> Hi -
> I've only had my puppy since last Saturday but this pad holder has paid for itself already:
> Amazon.com: Iris Training Pad Holder, Regular: Pet Supplies


Trooper figured out how to tear them out of these too. 

Ugodog was our savior. He much prefers to go outside these days anyway.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You can use reusable ones, they really arent that hard to clean, just plop the poo in the toilet and wash in the washer and lay out to dry.

I actually make them in my Etsy store, send me a convo' and I'll give you a good havanese forum family discount  (store: love for earth dot net ) 

Kara


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Thumper said:


> You can use reusable ones, they really arent that hard to clean, just plop the poo in the toilet and wash in the washer and lay out to dry.
> 
> I actually make them in my Etsy store, send me a convo' and I'll give you a good havanese forum family discount  (store: love for earth dot net )
> 
> Kara


Thanks Kara, that's very sweet  When I finally live in a place where I have my own washing machine instead of having to drag dirty things to a commercial laundry and pay money to do the wash, I'll definitely look you up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Totally understand!  

what you can do is make your own sort of washable one with the paper one, what you can do is buy a vinyl remnant or cheapo vinyl tablecloth from the store and cut it to where it is about 2-3 inches bigger than the pad, take the pad and either pin it to the vinyl or tape it to the vinyl with carpet tape/ double sided tape and that way they can't really take it off the vinyl to shred it.

Kara


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I use the washable ones with Quincy and was worried that he'd confuse the carpet and pee pads, but he doesn't. Actually, I can count the number of times that he's had accidents in the house on one hand. He prefers outside. I'm actually worried about what we're going to do in the winter if we have a lot of snow. Will have to make sure I shovel out a path in the backyard for him, I guess.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi was Pee pads trained when we were not home and he used to shred them EVERY.SINGLE.DAY after he peed. I got this "plastic borders" from target that Pin the peepad together, but he managed to get them out every time. At one point he stop using them to pee and just to play, that's when I took them away.


----------

